# Compaq evo n1020v (series pp2150)



## empbreakers567 (Jun 22, 2011)

Can someone give me a link on where i can download VGA driver win xp service pack 2 for Compaq evo n1020v ( series pp2150), thanks. only VGA driver thanks.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi empbreakers567 welcome to TSF,

You can get your drivers from here
Compaq Evo n1020v Notebook PC -  Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center


----------

